# Bloomberg Anti-Nicotine Lobby Among US Backers of Duterte’s Drug War



## fbb1964 (13/4/21)




----------



## alex1501 (13/4/21)

fbb1964 said:


>




Perfect little Bloomberg's soldier:
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...hter-three-million-drug-addicts-a7338786.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

